# Zippered DTivo & Tivos "NEW" BETA Program



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

OK I lurk a lot an try not to cause wave but I heard from a friend that he got an offer from TIVO to beta test some new program for TIVO. What will they see with a Zippered TIVO?

Come Brains, let me have it.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well since the zipper will only work on DTivos and you said that Tivo has the program I would guess they see nothing.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm assuming he didn't save the original drive and its a HR10-250?

If that's the case, I would buy an instantcake image or something. His tivo would be the same as a stock tivo after that.


If it is 6.2 (or 6.3 whatever they're gonna call it) that they send him, find out if he'd be willing to make an image (or let you make an image of it) for the other HR10-250 owners.

Maybe some HR10-250 owners who are desperate for 6.2 can buy your friend a stock HR10 image.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rpdre1 said:


> If it is 6.2 (or 6.3 whatever they're gonna call it) that they send him, find out if he'd be willing to make an image (or let you make an image of it) for the other HR10-250 owners.
> 
> Maybe some HR10-250 owners who are desperate for 6.2 can buy your friend a stock HR10 image.


Again, this is a Tivo program. Nothing to do with DirecTivos.


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

No, his are DirecTIVOs. He said it specifically stated that they wanted users of all of their products to test this new stuff.


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

rpdre1 said:


> I'm assuming he didn't save the original drive and its a HR10-250?
> 
> If that's the case, I would buy an instantcake image or something. His tivo would be the same as a stock tivo after that.
> 
> ...


So you think he needs to put his original drive back in first?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

so am I correct in assuming its a HR10-250 (the HDTivo)?


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

He did say that he had to sign a big confidiality agreement and that he was not allowed to talk about it to anyone, specifically not to post about ir or talk to the press about it. 

I was just wondering if anyone else knew anyone that had heard of it????


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

he does have a 10-250


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Ooh. Must get me some dat beta software. Gotta make the Zipper enable HMO/MRV on the HR10-250. Wishful thinking....


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

rbautch, email me


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess I still don't understand. Tivo doesn't do beta programs for DirecTivos, and you also specifically said "TIVO" offered this beta program.


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

I guess they are starting now then. He said that they knew he was with directv and they wanted him because they customers with all of their products in this "BETA" test


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

how does one beta test for tivo with a Dtivo?
I'd gladly offer to do so


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

see if you can get the number directv called from or maybe a special support phone number... 
maybe the HR10 owners dying for 6.2 can convince dtv to let them be a beta tester too


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

TechnoRedneck said:


> I heard from a friend that he got an *offer* from TIVO to beta test some new program for TIVO. What will they see with a Zippered TIVO?
> 
> Come Brains, let me have it.


If the fact that his Tivo is hacked is such a big dilemna here maybe the best choice would be to decline the offer.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah thats why i suggested he should get a stock hr10 image (maybe from a fellow HR10 owner) or instantcake.


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes, TiVo DOES conduct the betas for DirecTV.

DirecTV controls which features are to be enabled and tested but TiVo, being the developer, controls the testing process. Testers have their DirecTiVo call the regular Daily Call Number. TiVo identifies their TiVo Service Number and sends them the version to be tested.

DirecTiVo testers report bugs and difficulties directly to TiVo via their bug tracking system.

Anyone, even DirecTiVo users, can apply to become a tester at http://tivo.com/beta


----------

